# [Review] Prolimatech Armageddon im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (3. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
........*Intel-Systeme*
........*AMD-Systeme*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Einleitung*
........*Testszenario*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
........*2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*
........*2x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*
........*Megahalems vs. Armageddon*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Caseking bedanken, die mir ein Exemplar des Prolimatech Armageddon für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Prolimatechs erste Prozessorkühler, der „Megahalems“, schoss gleich von Null auf Eins und wurde so zum Klassenprimus. Prolimatech schaffte dabei etwas, was nur wenige oder kaum ein Hersteller zuvor geschafft hat: als vollkommen unbeschriebenes Blatt mit dem ersten Kühler einen neuen Klassenprimus zu setzten. Lang konnte Prolimatech die Krone für sich behaupten, doch im vergangenen November  holte Noctua zum Gegenschlag aus. Nun liegt es in den Händen des „Armageddon“, die Kühler-Krone wieder zurück zu Prolimatech zu holen. Ob Prolimatech mit dem „Armageddon“ einen neuen Maßstab in Sachen „Luftkühler“ setzt, soll der folgende Test zeigen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Die Verpackung des „Armageddon“ ist eher schlicht. Die Front wird mit den „Armageddon“-Schriftzug verziert. Prolimatech umwirbt den Kühler damit, dass er besonders platzsparend sein soll. Weiterhin erwähnt Prolimatech, dass der Kühler im Idealfall mit 140mm Lüfter bestückt wird. Die ideale Drehzahl liegt, laut Produktbeschreibung zwischen 1.000 und 1.300rpm (Umdrehungen pro Minute). Wie auch mein Megahalems spart Prolimatech etwas mit den Informationen bei den abgedruckten Spezifikationen. Die Vorder- und Rückseite der Verpackung sind identisch bedruckt. Auf der Oberseite verfügt die Verpackung über ein kleines Sichtfenster, durch welches sich der Kühler erspähen lässt. Interessant ist auch die Art der Verpackung. Damit der Deckel ordnungsgemäß entfernt werden kann, müssen an den beiden Seiten die Laschen gelöst werden. Damit der Kühler während des Transporsts vor Staub und Kratzern geschützt wird, ist er in eine Plastiktüte eingepackt.
Der weitere Lieferumfang, welcher übrigens typisch für Prolimatech ist, ist in einem „Accessory Pack“ untergebracht.  Neben einer Montage-Anleitung liegen viele Kleinteile bei. Die Backplate ist universell einsatzbar und eignet sich für Sockel 1156- und 1366-Systeme. Ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme liegt dem Lieferumfang nicht bei und muss optional erworben werden. Der zusätzliche Kostenpunkt schlägt mit etwa 10,00 Euro zu Buche. Wie auch beim Megahalems sind die Verbindungsstege äußerst robust und stabil. Neben vier Lüfterklemmen liegt noch eine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste „PK-1“ dabei. Wie auch schon beim Megahalems verzichtet Prolimatech darauf, dem Käufer einen Lüfter beizulegen. Dieser muss auch optional gekauft werden. Allerdings hat dies den Vorteil, dass man den Lüfter frei wählen kann. Allerdings fallen dabei auch wieder Extrakosten an. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Betrachtet man den „Armageddon“, lassen sich diverse Parallelen zum „Megahalems“ nicht leugnen. Auf den ersten Blick schaut der „Armageddon“ allerdings wie ein abgespeckter „Megahalems“ aus. Prolimatech setzt nach wie vor auf die Tower-Bauweise. Betrachtet man den Kühler genauer, stellt man fest, dass dieser aus zwei Kühltürmen besteht. Aufgrund der Abdeckung, die über beiden Türme befestigt ist, wirkt es wie ein großer Kühlturm. Auch in Sachen „Heatpipes“ greift Prolimatech auf altbewährtes zurück: so kommen wie beim Vorgänger sechs Heatpipes in U-Form mit einem jeweiligen Durchmesser von 6mm zum Einsatz. Damit die Abwärme des Prozessors an alle Heatpipes gleichmäßig verteilt werden kann, verlaufen die Heatpipes durch eine Bodenplatte. Diese Bodenplatte nimmt die Abwärme des Prozessors auf und leitet sie an die Heatpipe weiter. Die Heatpipes und die Bodenplatte sind aus Kupfer gefertigt. Bei den Lamellen hingegen verwendet Prolimatech Aluminium. Anstatt auf 120mm Lüfter wie beim „Megahalems“ zu setzen, ist der „Armageddon“ für 140mm Lüfter ausgelegt. Da der „Armageddon“ aber wesentlich schmaler als der „Megahalems“ ist, geht dem Kühler etwas an Oberfläche verloren. Diese holt Prolimatech allerdings durch die Höhe zurück. Insgesamt verfügt jeder der zwei Kühltürme über 44 Lamellen, welche in einem Abstand von ca. 2mm angeordnet sind. 
Die Verarbeitung ist, wie auch schon beim „Megahalems“ auf höchstem Niveau. Lamellen wurden sehr sorgfältig miteinander verbunden. Gleiches gilt für die Heatpipes und die Bodenplatte. Die Montage ist wirklich vorbildlich und lässt keinen Spielraum für Kritik. Damit der Kühler optisch ein Hingucker ist, spendiert Prolimatech dem „Armageddon“ eine auf Hochglanz polierte Abdeckung. Dennoch steht Understatement im Vordergrund. Beim „Armageddon“ siegt die Funktionalität über die Optik. Der etwas kitschige „Armageddon“-Schriftzug, der bei einigen Vorabmodellen zu sehen war, ist zum Glück verschwunden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Armageddon angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.



Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Prolimatechs „Armageddon“ bringt ohne  Lüfter ein Gewicht von 750 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus der kupfernen Bodenplatte, den Heatpipes (ebenfalls aus Kupfer) und den Aluminiumlamellen zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sechs Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Ohne optionales Mintage-Kit, ist der Kühler nur zu aktuellen Intel-Systemen kompatibel. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Auch wenn die vielen Einzelteile den Anschein machen, dass die Montage des Kühler relativ kompliziert ist, geht die Montage in der Praxis relativ einfach von statten. Die Gewindeschrauben müssen in der Backplate an der bestimmten Stelle eingesetzt und mit einem kleinen Gummiring befestigt werden. Das Loch in die die einzelne Gewindeschraube muss, richtet sich nach dem Mainboard Sockel. Der kleine Gummiring wird von oben über die Schraube gezogen und hält diese fest in der Backplate. Danach kann die Backplate von hinten hinter das Mainboard gesetzt werden. Mittels der vier Gewindeschrauben wird die Backplate dann am Mainboard fixiert. Die Gewindeschrauben verfügen auf der Unterseite über eine aufgeklebte Unterlegscheibe aus Kunststoff. So werden die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards bei der Montage geschützt. Sobald die Gewindeschrauben über Kreuz verschraubt und festgezogen wurden, lassen sich die Verbindungstege anbringen. Diese werden anschließend mit zwei Muttern fixiert.
Der erste Teil der Montage ist damit abgeschlossen und der Prozessor kann mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Danach kann der Kühler, bestückt mit dem letzten Verbindungssteg, aufgesetzt werden. Damit der Kühler mit dem restlichen Montage-Kit  verschraubt wird, werden die zwei Federschrauben benötigt. Diese lassen sich in den Verbindungssteg eindrücken und mit dem darunterliegendem Steg verschrauben. Sobald die Schrauben angezogen sind, ist die Montage des Kühlers abgeschlossen. Der Lüfter wird mittels zwei kleinen Klammern am Kühler befestigt. Allerdings kann es hier passieren, dass nicht alle Lüfter 100% kompatibel sind. Die Klammern werden über den Rand des Lüfters gesteckt und halten diesen so am Kühler. Die Befestigung der Lüfter wirkt auf den ersten Blick etwas undurchdacht, erweist sich in der Praxis allerdings als besonders hilfreich und ermöglicht es, die Lüfter mit wenigen Handgriffen schnell zu wechseln. Aktuell ist es allerdings nur möglich, 140mm Lüfter zu verbauen. Passende Klammern für 120mm sollen später auf den Markt kommen, wobei diese im Grunde überflüssig sind.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Bei der Montage auf AMD-Systemen muss zuerst das originale Retention-Modul entfernt werden, da für die Montage des „Armageddon“ ein spezielles Montage-Kit von Prolimatech benötigt wird. Das Prolimatech-Kit lässt sich wie das originale Retention-Modul mit vier Schrauben am Mainboard befestigen. Für die Rückseite des Mainboards liegt eine entsprechende Backplate bei. Dank der variablen Verstrebung, ist es möglich, den „Armageddon“ vertikal oder horizontal auszurichten.  Der Rest der Montage ist identisch zu der Montage auf Intel-Systemen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine ATI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Einleitung*​
Um den Prolimatech Armageddon mit aktuellen Kühlern zu vergleichen, mussten alle Kühler einen identischen Testparcours durchlaufen. Dieser setzt sich aus fünf einzelnen Kategorien zusammen und verdeutlicht sehr gut, wie jeder Testkandidat auf verschiedene Lüfter sowie Lüfter-Geschwindigkeiten skaliert.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils fünf unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Den Test mit Originallüfter mussten auch nur die Kühler absolvieren, die ab Werk einen Lüfter enthalten. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu einer Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten zwei _Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm (120mm)_ und zwei _Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 1.000rpm (140mm)_. Die Werte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit nur einem 120mm Lüfter kommt der „Armageddon“ nicht richtig auf Touren und muss sich dem „Megahalems“ geschlagen geben. Erst bei sinkender Drehzahl kann der „Armageddon“ sich an die anderen Kühler herankämpfen und zieht mit Noctuas NH-D14 gleich. Der „Megahalems“ kann sich in seiner Paradedisziplin weiterhin behaupten.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zwei 120mm Lüftern wendet sich das Blatt etwas. Beide Prolimatech-Kühler liegen fast gleichauf. Im Dual-Fan-Betrieb (120mm Lüfter) bleibt Noctuas NH-D14 ungeschlagen und einsam an der Spitze.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank des 140mm Lüfters kann der „Armageddon“ zeigen was ihn im Steckt. Mit bestücktem Be Quiet! Silent Wings kann sich Prolimatechs neuste Kreation ganz knapp vor den Noctuas NH-D14 schieben. Je nach Drehzahl beträgt der Abstand der beiden Kandidaten zwischen 0,6° C und 0,9° C Grad. Der in die Jahre gekommene IFX-14 von Thermalright, muss zu beiden führenden Kühlern teils deutlich abreißen lassen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mit zwei 140mm Lüftern macht der „Armageddon“ eine gute Figur. Der Abstand, je nach Drehzahl, beträgt zwischen 0,5° C und 1,1° C Grad. Dank des zweiten Lüfters sinkt die Temperatur im Vergleich zu einem Lüfter um 2,1° C Grad unter Last.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Megahalems vs. Armageddon*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim direkten Vergleich wird klar, was im “Armageddon” steckt. Allerdings sprechen die gemessenen Werte auch eine deutliche Sprache: Wer dem Prolimatech Armageddon verbauen möchte, sollte auf jeden Fall zu 140mm Lüftern greifen. Selbst mit einem 140mm Lüfter ist der „Armageddon“ bei höherer Drehzahl auf Augenhöhe mit dem Vorgänger „Megahalems“. Erst bei fallender Drehzahl kann sich der „Megahalems“ mit zwei 120mm Lüfter teils deutlicher absetzten. Vergleicht man beide Kühler mit zwei 120mm Lüftern, liegen beide relativ dicht beieinander. Der „Armageddon“ verschenkt etwas von seiner Rohleistung und kann diese erst mit zwei 140mm Lüftern richtig deutlich zeigen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Mit dem “Armageddon” liefert Prolimatech das ab, was man erwartet: einen kompromisslosen und leistungsstarken Kühler, der seinen entgegengebrachten Erwartungen gerecht wird. So tritt der „Armageddon“ in die Fußstapfen seines sehr erfolgreichen Vorgängers.  Die Kühlleistung des „Armageddon“ kann sowohl bei schnellen, als auch bei langsam drehenden Lüftern überzeugen. Anhand der gemessenen Werte lässt sich klar veranschaulichen, dass der Kühler im Idealfall mit einem oder zwei 140mm Lüfter kombiniert wird. Es ist zwar möglich, den Kühler mit 120mm Lüftern zu betreiben, empfehlenswert ist dies allerdings nicht. Erst mit 140mm Lüftern kann der Kühlkörper seine wahre Stärke ausspielen und seine Konkurrenten in die Schranken verweisen. Wie auch schon beim „Megahalems“ ist das Montage-Kit wirklich erstklassig. Auch wenn die vielen Kleinteile abschreckend wirken, ist das Kit robust und äußerst stabil. Auch die Verarbeitung und die Materialgüte ist, wie zu erwarten, auf einem sehr hohem Niveau. 
Das positive Gesamtbild wird allerdings durch fehlende Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme etwas getrübt (kommt gegen Ende Mai auf den Markt). Wie auch schon beim „Megahalems“ fallen hierfür Extrakosten an. Auch ein Lüfter muss optional, falls noch nicht vorhanden, erworben werden. Wen diese Zusatzkosten allerdings nicht abschrecken, bekommt einen wirklich exzellenten Kühler. Für 59,90 können Interessenten den Kühler im Online-Shop von Caseking erwerben. In Anbetracht der Tatsachen vielleicht kein Schnäppchen, allerdings gilt hier ganz klar: „_You  get what you  pay for_“.

Für diejenigen, die den Armageddon lieber im Bundle mit zwei passenden 140mm Lüftern kaufen möchte, bietet Caseking *HIER* entsprechende Kits ab 65,90 Euro an.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Prolimatech Armageddon Produktseite

Prolimatech Armageddon bei Caseking

[Review] Prolimatech PK-1 im PCGHX-Check

Prolimatech Armageddon Bundles mit passenden 140mm Lüftern bei Caseking
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

Erster...^^

Hab lange drauf gewartet... 

Super Review.... 

Vielen Dank dafür & weiter so....


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Mai 2010)

ja geilo uhhhh XTC FTW

netter test 
Super Review


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes Review. 
Aber ich finde den Kühler jetzt nicht so berauschend wie du.
Der landet immer nur im Mittelfeld (der guten Kühler versteht sich), aber trotzdem ihn als würdigen Nachfolger des Megahalems zu bezeichnen ist doch nicht ganz korrekt, dazu hätte er vor dem stehen müssen und zwar durchweg.
Also, mich hat der Kühler eher enttäuscht. 
Für den Preis erwarte ich einfach mehr, weil auch die Konkurrenz eben besser ist.

Außerdem.....


> Auch ein Lüfter muss *optimal*, falls noch nicht vorhanden, erworben werden.


Meinst du optional?


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

Im Grunde ist er ein Nachfolger. Durch die dünne Bauweise hebt er sich von den anderen ab...

Und mit seiner Normalausstattung 2x140mm ist er der bessere...  

Mich würden allerdings die Temps in einem Antec 1200 interessieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und mit seiner Normalausstattung 2x140mm ist er der bessere...


 
Aber damit ist er im Preisbereich vom Noctua und da ist dieser immer noch besser.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. Mai 2010)

Würde ihn zwar nicht kaufen, da ich einen MegaShadow habe und den schöner finde, aber finde es eine Klasse Alternative. Und nun auch mal einen richtigen 2ten CPU Kühler von Prolimatech, der wieder überzeugen kann.


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Mai 2010)

Geiles Review, das braucht man bei dir langsam nicht mehr zusagen. Der Kühler gefällt mir richtig gut, aber ich finde denn Megahalems besser.


----------



## zuogolpon (3. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei einen neuen CPU-Kühler anzuschaffen, da kommt der Test gerade recht.
Ich wollt eigentlich den Mega Shadow nehmen, die Monster von Noctua kommen nicht in Frage, auch der Super Leggera nicht.

Welchen soll ich denn nehmen? Den neueren Prolimatech oder doch den dunklen Megahalems?

MFG
Z


----------



## Torr Samaho (3. Mai 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Geiles Review, das braucht man bei dir langsam nicht mehr zusagen. Der Kühler gefällt mir richtig gut, aber ich finde denn Megahalems besser.


 

den temps nach ist der armageddon jedenfalls besser. die 140er erlauben mehr luftdurchsatz bei gleicher umdrehungszahl.

das fehlende bzw. kostenpflichtige zusatzkit für amd-boards jedoch ist für mich ein dicker minuspunkt, gerade jetzt da es die neuen hexacores gibt. rechnet man dieses kit hinzu, bekommt man schon einen noctua komplett mit lüftern und amd-kompatibler verschraubung.


----------



## xTc (3. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review.
> Aber ich finde den Kühler jetzt nicht so berauschend wie du.
> Der landet immer nur im Mittelfeld (der guten Kühler versteht sich), aber trotzdem ihn als würdigen Nachfolger des Megahalems zu bezeichnen ist doch nicht ganz korrekt, dazu hätte er vor dem stehen müssen und zwar durchweg.
> Also, mich hat der Kühler eher enttäuscht.
> ...



Danke. Der Armageddon steht steht durchwegs vor dem Megahalems. Die "Armageddon & 120mm Lüfter"-Werte sind eh nur zum Vergleich. Wenn es schon der Kühler sein soll, dann auch mit einem 140mm Lüfter. Anders macht das keinen Sinn. 




zuogolpon schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei einen neuen CPU-Kühler anzuschaffen, da kommt der Test gerade recht.
> Ich wollt eigentlich den Mega Shadow nehmen, die Monster von Noctua kommen nicht in Frage, auch der Super Leggera nicht.
> 
> Welchen soll ich denn nehmen? Den neueren Prolimatech oder doch den dunklen Megahalems?



Wenn du dir einen neuen Kühler kaufen willst, würde ich den Armageddon samt 140mm Lüfter nehmen. Etwas günstiger kommst du mit dem Megahalems samt 120mm Lüfter weg.




Torr Samaho schrieb:


> das fehlende bzw. kostenpflichtige zusatzkit für amd-boards jedoch ist für mich ein dicker minuspunkt, gerade jetzt da es die neuen hexacores gibt. rechnet man dieses kit hinzu, bekommt man schon einen noctua komplett mit lüftern und amd-kompatibler verschraubung.



Das Kit kommt gegen Ende des Monats auf den Markt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Caseking dann auch eine Variante mit AMD-Verschraubung zum Bundle-Preis anbieten wird.


MFG


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Darauf hab ich gewartet, ausführlicher und guter Test.


----------



## Torr Samaho (4. Mai 2010)

> Das Kit kommt gegen Ende des Monats auf den Markt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Caseking dann auch eine Variante mit AMD-Verschraubung zum Bundle-Preis anbieten wird.
> MFG


 
das hoffe ich auch, mit zwei hochwertigen lüftern dazu wäre er sonst recht teuer. ich will ihn auf nen x6 montieren und würde ihn dabei dem noctua vorziehen, weil er bei mindestens so guter kühlleistung deutlich schlanker ist.


----------



## X Broster (4. Mai 2010)

Toller Test, habe nichts zu beanstanden.

Wie man es eben von Prolimatech erwartet: Die Kühler setzten sich sofort an die Spitze des Feldes. Großes Plus ist wohl seine Fähigkeit zwei 140er unterzubringen und trotzdem genug Platz übring zu lassen für große Ram-Kühler.
Eins AMD-Kit kostet für den Hersteller keine zwei Euro, schade.

Ein heißer Kandidat für den nächsten Kühlerkauf.


----------



## killuah (4. Mai 2010)

Guter Test, aber ein i7 auf Standardtakt bringt leider nicht viel, wenn man Highend Kühler testet. Da sind die Unterschiede viel zu klein - viele Kühler skalieren erst bei mehr Hitze richtig.


----------



## lionheart2000de (5. Mai 2010)

*Unbrauchbar für AMD-Systeme...*

...genau wie der Megahalems. Ich hab mir auf meiner noch nicht enden wollenden Suche nach dem besten Luftkühler für AMD-Systeme den Prolimatech Armageddon zuschicken lassen. 

Es ist aber leider wie beim Megahalems. Unabhängig von der Frechheit immer noch für das AM3-Sockel-Kit extra Geld zu verlangen, ist der Armageddon dem Noctua NH-D14 unter Verwendung der gleichen Nocuta-Lüfter an beiden Kühlern unter identischen Bedingungen (AMD PhenomII X4-965, Revision C2, 140 Watt, Volllast mit 4 Kernen unter Prime95 bei 4.0 GHz Taktfrequenz ohne Cool&Quiet, Mainboard AMD Crosshair 3, Wärmeleitpaste Noctua NH-DT1, 8GB Corsair Dominator 1600-CL8, Grafikkarte Sapphire 5870, Gehäuse Thermaltake TaiChi-Big-Tower (geschlossen), Raumtemperatur 22 Grad) hoffnungslos unterlegen.

Nach 6 Stunden Volllast im geschlossenen Gehäuse pendeln sich die maximalen Temperaturen des PhenomII X4-965 folgendermaßen ein (abgelesen mit Everest an der interen Temperatur-Diode der CPU): Prolimatech Armageddon: 68 Grad, Megahalems 66 Grad, NH-D14 58 Grad. Nur zur Info: AMD gibt bei seinen PhenomII-CPUs eine maximal zulässige Coretemperatur von 62 Grad vor.

Ich nehme an das der Grund dafür der Gleiche ist wie bei dem Megahalems, den ich vor dem Noctua NH-D14 eingesetzt und getestet hatte. Die auf Intel-CPUs optimierte Bodenplatte der Prolimatech-Kühler liegt nicht plan auf den im Vergleich zu den Intel-CPUs ebenen und dickeren CPU-Heatspreadern der AMD-CPUs auf. Beide Prolimatech-Kühler lassen sich selbst unter maximalem Verschraubungsdruck am Sockel immer noch leicht nach links und rechts auf der CPU verdrehen, beim Abnehmen der Kühler von der CPU zeigt sich auch eine ungleichmäßige Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU, die genau der konvexen Bodenverformung der Prolimatech-Kühler entspricht. 

Der Noctua hingegen hat eine absolut plane Kühlerbodenplatte (wie sie übrigens interessanterweise auch Intel für alle seine CPUs vorschreibt), ein Verdrehen dieses Kühlers auf der CPU ist nach der Montage nahezu unmöglich, daher auch die bessere Kühlleistung durch den besseren adhäsiven Kontakt von Kühlerboden, Wärmeleitpaste und CPU-Heatspreader der AMD-CPUs.

Erst im nachträglich abgeplantem Zustand der Kühlerbodenplatte bei meinem Megahalems kam dieser in der Kühlleistung bis auf 3 Grad Temperatur (61 Grad) an den Noctua ran.

Es bleibt wie es ist: im Serienzustand mit der Intel-optimierten Kühlerbodenplatte sind die Prolimatech-Kühler für AMD-Sockel AM2 und AM3 CPUs nicht geeignet, sofern man die maximale Kühlleistung erreichen will. 

Weil ich aber den Armageddon nicht schon wieder (wie bei meinem Megahalems) durch das nachträgliche Planen der Bodenplatte seiner Garantie berauben will, nur um ihn dann gegen den Noctua im optimalen AMD-Zustand testen zu können, schicke ich ihn lieber wieder an den verkaufenden Händler innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist zurück.

Für die maximal mögliche Kühlleistung führt bei luftgekühlten AMD Systemen immer noch nichts am Noctua NH-D14 vorbei.

Ich finde es sehr schade, daß Prolimatech immer noch seine Intel-Hörigkeit auslebt, eigentlich hätten deren Kühler mit planer Kühlerbodenfläche auch echtes Potential für eine günstigere Kühlung bei AMD-Systemen. Chance vertan - wieder einmal.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. Mai 2010)

Is die Deckplatte beim Armageddon eigentlich schwarz vernickelt oder nicht? Auf den Bildern ist das immer schwer zu erkennen


----------



## xTc (5. Mai 2010)

Jop, ist schwarz/dunkel vernickelt. 


MFG


----------



## Vasili8181 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unbrauchbar für AMD-Systeme...*



lionheart2000de schrieb:


> ...genau wie der Megahalems. Ich hab mir auf meiner noch nicht enden wollenden Suche nach dem besten Luftkühler für AMD-Systeme den Prolimatech Armageddon zuschicken lassen.
> 
> Es ist aber leider wie beim Megahalems. Unabhängig von der Frechheit immer noch für das AM3-Sockel-Kit extra Geld zu verlangen, ist der Armageddon dem Noctua NH-D14 unter Verwendung der gleichen Nocuta-Lüfter an beiden Kühlern unter identischen Bedingungen (AMD PhenomII X4-965, Revision C2, 140 Watt, Volllast mit 4 Kernen unter Prime95 bei 4.0 GHz Taktfrequenz ohne Cool&Quiet, Mainboard AMD Crosshair 3, Wärmeleitpaste Noctua NH-DT1, 8GB Corsair Dominator 1600-CL8, Grafikkarte Sapphire 5870, Gehäuse Thermaltake TaiChi-Big-Tower (geschlossen), Raumtemperatur 22 Grad) hoffnungslos unterlegen.
> 
> ...


 
Schön. 
Das ist eine nette Info für die Mitarbeiter von Thermalright oh  sorry Prolimatech.Die das lesen sollten.
Werde meinen Megahalems wohl auch Plan schleifen.Da ich für den Armageddon nicht genug Platz habe.


----------



## xTc (19. Juni 2010)

Update! AMD-Montage hinzugefügt:



> *Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
> Bei der Montage auf AMD-Systemen muss zuerst das originale Retention-Modul entfernt werden, da für die Montage des „Armageddon“ ein spezielles Montage-Kit von Prolimatech benötigt wird. Das Prolimatech-Kit lässt sich wie das originale Retention-Modul mit vier Schrauben am Mainboard befestigen. Für die Rückseite des Mainboards liegt eine entsprechende Backplate bei. Dank der variablen Verstrebung, ist es möglich, den „Armageddon“ vertikal oder horizontal auszurichten.  Der Rest der Montage ist identisch zu der Montage auf Intel-Systemen.
> 
> 
> ...


MFG


----------



## thedetonator (13. September 2010)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Is die Deckplatte beim Armageddon eigentlich schwarz vernickelt oder nicht? Auf den Bildern ist das immer schwer zu erkennen



Also meine ist nicht schwarz vernickelt, eher silbern


----------



## Seabound (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hol den Tread hier mal raus, da ich wegen meiner hohen RAM-Kühlkörper drüber nachdenke, den Armageddon zu kaufen: 

Jemand ne Ahnung, ob die beigelegten Klammern auch den 140mm Wing Boost von Alpenföhn halten würden? Das macht mir nämlich bissel sorge? Ansonsten, zwei Lüfter wären doch nicht unbedingt nötig, oder?


----------



## Superior1337 (1. Oktober 2013)

wenn ihr ein x79 Mainboard habt z.b." MSI BIG BANG XPower II" ist es schon zimlich knapp den kühler draufzubekommen da die heatpipes fast an einem kühlelement anliegen aber die Leistung ist gut habe 2 bitfenix specter pro 140mm darauf die mit 65% lüfter Drehzahl arbeiten..
cpu@4,5ghz i7 3930k 1,262 Volt maximale Temperatur 61°C nach 8 std Intel burnin test



P.s die Deckplatte ist etwas dunkler vernickelt


----------

